# [req]Miui recent apps



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

This is a request

Would any Dev out there be willing to port the Miui v4 recent apps, task switcher thing so that other roms could use it?

I love the full screen/large image aspect. That and the quick clear button.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I like the idea +1.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Of someone knows what files to start with, I'd try to do it myself. 
I just have no idea where to start. Hell, idek if I can do it haha


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you have a video and images of what it looks like + showing the functionality?

I ask because I never used MIUI (read through plenty of the smali for it though) and don't want to use it. However, doesn't mean it doesn't have things that are useful that could be used elsewhere.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ae_F08FmSUQ

It comes up at about 5:40
Edit: he hits the end all button but it seems as though he only grazed it. It should've cleared the screen of all running apps.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> http://m.youtube.com...h?v=ae_F08FmSUQ
> 
> It comes up at about 5:40
> Edit: he hits the end all button but it seems as though he only grazed it. It should've cleared the screen of all running apps.


So it's basically the normal ICS task list switcher, but it takes up the entire screen and shows the icon for the app?

I'm not seeing the advantage of that just from the video. Perhaps there's something more to it you can describe?

I'm not overly sold on it taking up the entire screen for my own usage, but I think it could be done by someone without a lot of changes to the existing code and layout if one finds where to look for it in the android source.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Not really any advantages other than appearance. It may not look to appealing in video but it looks a million times better than stock.
Also, it adds a quick kill button for maximum laziness!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, the video doesn't really show it very well visually so I will take your word for it.

Layout and any graphics for it would be under here somewhere https://github.com/a...er/core/res/res

Any Java related to it would be a few directories up under java https://github.com/a...ree/master/core

If you feel like poking around, I would start with finding what it might be under the layout first, since it will give clues to any of the Java that might have to change.

Best thing would probably be building the source for ICS for the emulator with debugging turned on and watch things very closely to figure out what is related to the app list. You would be able to step through the code though, line by line to see what gets used for the app list.

http://source.androi...ng-eclipse.html

You could also build for the phone itself and debug if you wanted. Either one would work.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14167

I'm going to look at this too, whenever I get to a PC.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...hp?/topic/14167
> 
> I'm going to look at this too, whenever I get to a PC.
> Thanks for the tips.


Link is 404ed


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not to impressed by the miui setup, bit of there was a way to make the current recent apps have larger previews, that would be extremely helpful.

Sometimes I like/have to pull an address off a website or an app and type it in to maps and the preview is small sometimes to read it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14167-[MOD][MULTITASKING][AOKP]WebAOKP---WebOS-like-horizontal-app-switcher-[01/14/12][BUILD-17-UPDATE]

I'm not sure why it's 404ing 
If you can't use this link you can find out in the Dev section


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Gg


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Gg


good game?

Edit: I feel as though you might not benefit from this mod, art.
The images aren't as detailed or relevant. the only reason I find it more visually appealing is the fact that it doesn't look so half baked to me.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Found the link manually: http://rootzwiki.com...uild-17-update/

The places it's modding would generally be where you would probably mod everything but the clear button for the MIUI thing. The clear button would probably need something in the Java along with the XML. May have to mod some of the layout images as well.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I was assuming it was a piece of Miui that I could just copy and paste basically.

At that point I'm not sure I'll be doing it. Hopefully someone takes an interest.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Copying and pasting verbatim would probably result in copying too much.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

As I said, I hope someone picks up the idea


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone made any progress Wyeth this


----------

